

Man died after overdosing on caffeine mints  - brokenparser
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/man-died-after-overdosing-on-caffeine-mints-8874964.html

======
GeorgeOrr
From the article:

“I am sure this is the first time in my experience we have come across what
was literally a caffeine overdose. "

The energy mints have been around a long time, as have other high caffeine
sources. And yet apparently this sort of tragedy is so completely rare.

Hopefully then, we wont have any alarmists calling for banning something that
has been so safe apparently.

~~~
lumberjack
The article seems to contradict itself:

>Dr Dragana Cvijan, a pathologist, told the court that 79 milligrammes of
caffeine has been known to cause death and that a post mortem revealed Mr
Jackson had 155 milligrammes in his system when he died.

I think this is to be interpreted to mean that caffeine overdose is not the
only way in which caffeine could cause or contribute towards death.

